# my staffy is due to have pups advice please



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi im a newby i keep tortoises and breed them but i have my 2 year old staffy thats due to have pups on 12 may , she is 6 weeks tomorrow have uped her food just need some more advice from the experts please thanks in advance


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know much about breeding but do you have any specific questions?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

What would you like advice about


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi. for starters. the book of the bitch by Kay White. is a great read for anyone breeding.

do you have any specific questions you wanted the answers to if so fire away and someone wiill reply to you?.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi advice wanted is there any different foods i should give her at this stage and im feeding her more now, as vet said give her alot more in the last two weeks. she was sick few times last week and wouldnt eat her food so i changed it shes eating ok now, someone told me to give her raspberry leaf tablets does anyone use these. the vet checked her at 5 weeks and said she had got serveral pups which is good he said for her first litter ,he didnt want her to just have one as she might have problems. have ordered a book now so hopefully will get that in the next week .


----------



## bluenose77 (Apr 4, 2010)

I only know about raspberry leaf tea for childbirth in humans, it basically helps tone the uterus for optimum contractions and a quicker, easier birth :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

To be honest I've never used any supplements during pregnancy. Although some claim RLT has helped their bitch, but I think its more of a case of coincidence.
How many weeks is she now? I normally change over to a puppy food equivalent of normal feed after confirmation of pregnancy between 4 and 5 weeks as puppy food is higher in protein which is needed for cell growth and the synthesis of milk. I keep them on this until they are back up to full weight when the pups are about 12-16 weeks old.
Keep exercising her as per normal, but avoid things like agility. Let her control the amount of exercise as towards the last few weeks as she will more than likely tire out quicker. But exercise is very important and a dog in hard condition often has an easier labour.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the advice she is 6 weeks today , i will get some puppy food today is dry or wet food better as at the min she has a bit of both i feed her at 8am 1pm and 6pm splitting food between the day . shes drinking loads of water at the min


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dry would be a little better as the protein level is that little bit higher, but you can mix wet with it and things like scrambled egg etc, to encourage her to eat if she is picking at it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you got all your whelping kit ready?

Thermometer, whelping box, hand rearing kit, replacement milk etc?


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

First thing that comes into my mind : was this an accident?
Surely you are not having a dog get pregnant without knowing what to do?
You must have a vet on stand by in case a Caesarian is needed.
I'm a bit shocked now, really.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Have you got all your whelping kit ready?
> 
> Thermometer, whelping box, hand rearing kit, replacement milk etc?


not yet this weekend sorting it out not sure where to get it all from yet


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have a look here, very reasonably priced
Whelping kits | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd

The second one down is the best heat mat I've ever used
Cat heat pads | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd

I built my own whelping box but they do disposible ones on petnap too


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

she is 7 weeks pregnant now and i got most of the whelping kit now . she is getting so big its unbelieveable, her boobs are getting sore now any advice on what i can put on them thanks in advance tracey


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They shouldn't be sore yet at 7 weeks :confused1:. Are they hot and hard?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

the nipples not sore ,its red and sore round nipples .2 of her boobs are the size of golf balls and the next 2 slightly smaller and so on , just felt them they not hot or hard


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

ok, so the skin is sore rather than the tissue... at 7 weeks you could put sudocrem on them and wash them with warm water and a flannel. Don't put sudocrem on after 8 weeks as the pups may ingest it when born. Keep them nice and clean and well moisturised with the cream


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

here is a picture










have already put suducrem on them


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you have homes lined up yet? Get started on finding really good homes. There are so many Staffies in rescues and shelters right now waiting for homes, they are one of the top 5 abandoned breeds in the UK.

Good luck!


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

yes i have homes sorted already ,family and friends want them


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

oooh, just noticed where you're from... Where abouts. I am too lol.

Them boobs look fine, just keep them clean and massage them if they start to get hard, but I wouldn't expect them to get hard yet


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

im from leicester .when should i worm her i know its soon . got some worm stuff ready thanks in advance tracey


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Panacur 10% is only suitable stuff for worming pregnant bitch. Should be done daily from day 40 until 2 days after birth


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

ive got some of that in granuals is that the wrong stuff, should i go and get some from the vets and start 2moz and how much do i give her thanks again tracey


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> im from leicester .when should i worm her i know its soon . got some worm stuff ready thanks in advance tracey


Not far from me either, good luck with the whelp hope all goes well,


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've only ever used the liquid, but just been on intervet and says its ok...

Panacur Granules - Product Data Sheet


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

just read it its quite confusing do i give her one adult dose of granuals tracey


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

also whats the difference between pregnant queen and pregnant bitch thanks in advace tracey


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Administer 25mg fenbendazole per 1kg (2.2lbs) bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping (approximately 25 days).

*Practical dosage recommendations:

1 g sachet /dose Treats 8kg (17.6lb) bodyweight dosed daily for approx. 25 days

1.8 g sachet / dose Treats 16kg (35.2lb) bodyweight dosed daily for approx. 25 days

4.5 g sachet /dose Treats 40kg (88lb) bodyweight dosed daily for approx. 25 days*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pregnant queen is a pregnant cat


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

tortoiselady said:


> also whats the difference between pregnant queen and pregnant bitch thanks in advace tracey


A queen is a cat 

Best of luck with the birth.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

right thanks will get the liquid from the vets in the morning and start worming 2moz , this site is really helpfull thanks again ,where in the midlands you from tracey, i use the liquid wormer for my tortoises and have just ran out


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd get the wormer from manor pharmacy.... so much cheaper


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Best of luck with the birth.[/QUOTE]

thanks looking forward to it now


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> pregnant queen is a pregnant cat


i had a laugh at this i didnt even know this what a plonker you feel sometimes 

Good luck with mum to be will be looking at this thread over next few days for updates so keep posting :thumbup:

how come a cat is the queen and a dog is the Bitch Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm something gone wrong somewhere


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Isn't it obvious.... cats wrote the dictionary :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck hope all goes well, and keep us posted.xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wow more pups due:scared:
i got a staffie (pet only & spayed) and i would never breed her as i dont class her as a good breed standard but she is fine for a pet and perfect to me lol:thumbup:
good luck with your girl and hope you have smooth delivery
would love see pics of your girl:thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi all update today got worming stuff so start worming now my fella is going to make her whelping box this weekend, will put pics up if he does a good job.lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent.... tell him to make a shelf in place of pigrils... much safer


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Excellent.... tell him to make a shelf in place of pigrils... much safer


sorry dont understand please explain tracey


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I think she meant pigrails. Instead of rails, put shelves in. I hope i'm right lol!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol... sorry I did mean pigrails.... brain working faster than fingers. Make a shelf around the outside instead of railings... pups tend to get their heads trapped in rails


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol... sorry I did mean pigrails.... brain working faster than fingers. Make a shelf around the outside instead of railings... pups tend to get their heads trapped in rails


I think you mean the inside


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha lol... What is wrong with me today!?! 
:arf: :arf: :arf: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol: I have been like it for the last 3 weeks it must be the puppies my head all over the place, i fill like im the one thats had 4 babys:lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI good luck with your girl  have you got any pics of her?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

this is my beautifull scooby


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

this is scooby my girl and alfie my little boy


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

MY tortoise babies i breed myself


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh my goodness lovely dogs and wow breeding tortoises great stuff


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hahahaha lol... What is wrong with me today!?!
> :arf: :arf: :arf: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


you have made me giggle reading your last 2 posts


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

my scooby is on day 50 today . shes having scrambled egg every day ,worming stuff and puppy food and shorter walks and drinking loads of water, and follows me every where


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

my girl is on day 51 now and quite fat and moving slower , whats the earliest day she could have them im off work from day 56 till shes finished having them
keep you updated


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> my girl is on day 51 now and quite fat and moving slower , whats the earliest day she could have them im off work from day 56 till shes finished having them
> keep you updated


You must have a nice boss, off work for up to 6 weeks!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

The pig rails are like a shelf inside the welping box, it helps prevent the bitch trapping a pup against the side of the box, you can see them in the photo of our welping box









Mo


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Did you make that yourself Mo?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Most puppies born from day 56 are viable


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Did you make that yourself Mo?


yeah, well my hubby did

Mo


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> You must have a nice boss, off work for up to 6 weeks!


 i am the boss lol.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 52 and scooby is on the sofa breathing really fast she just drank lots of water but shes still breathing very fast and loud any ideas please


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

Has she any milk in her?
Her heavy breathing could be a sign that she is welping.
I would move her to her welping box and keep an eye on her
Also take her temperature, has it dropped from the normal 100/101 F to about 98F?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

shes been outside for 10 mins and has now stopped heavy breathing and panting i think she was too hot ,thanks for reply think i was just panicing


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

haha! I think we all panic. They are great at making us fret!
Have you been taking her temp every day though? It is a good way of knowing.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Starlights said:


> Has she any milk in her?
> Her heavy breathing could be a sign that she is welping.
> I would move her to her welping box and keep an eye on her
> Also take her temperature, has it dropped from the normal 100/101 F to about 98F?


at 52 days?? or could she be further on?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Eve overheated a bit towards the end of her pregnancy. She slept in the bathroom on the cool tiles for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 53 now , she seams ok this morning ,tryed to take her temp but shes not having none of it .keep you updated thanks for all replys tracey


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 54 now, whelping box made will post pic later .got some puppy milk and feeding bottles ready getting excited and nervous now hope she has them quick and is a good mum


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> day 54 now, whelping box made will post pic later .got some puppy milk and feeding bottles ready getting excited and nervous now hope she has them quick and is a good mum


Sounds like you got things sorted  now all you need is the puppies


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 55 scooby just had the slowest walk ever , she snapped at my other dog today she didnt want him in her whelping box . never seen her like that before. hes going for a little holiday for a week wen she has the pups


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Bless her,she'll be getting tired now.Wont be many more days.Good luck when it all kicks off.x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would start to keep them separate now, and I would be with her constantly now.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

oooh more puppies  

without going back through this thread... every breeder has a first litter, they have to start somewhere, maybe instead of criticising, a bit of help and advice would be the way to go 

Tortoiselady... our Coco had her first litter last year, it was our first litter too and most people on here were really very helpful and great for putting my mind at rest when I was stressing over the silliest little things. I had bought the Book of the Bitch too but mostly found that the things I really needed to know weren't in it... so thank god I had the peeps here to help 

Love your little baby tortoises too, I had one when I was little, he/she ?? was terrible for eating anything that fell on the floor... a chip, bit of ham, he'd even bite our toes if we didn't have shoes or slippers on lol... I remember catching him trying to eat a silverskin pickle... looked like he was playing nose footie with it lol. We had him 12 years before having to rehome him when we moved abroad


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 55 update my younger dog is going on holiday for a week at weekend leaving scooby to have her puppies in peace . thanks to every one for all help and advice and kind words. its good to have so many people to help


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi day 55 all still ok shoulld i give her cottage cheese in her diet now just read it some where


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't. You should avoid high calcium intake now. Otherwise you may cause eclampsia


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for that she licking all the time now and wanting to go out for a wee every hour . scooby wont let the other dog go near her or me now so hes off on holiday tomoz for a week or so. have got a baby monitor coming 2moz so i can hear her wen im upstairs .will keep you all posted thanks again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You should be sleeping downstairs with her now. Not leaving her for anything other than toilet and shower. This is the boring part lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol::lol: i remember that bit


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol: i remember that bit


I know lol... this bit is one of the worst bits of it all.... You get excited, then nervous, then bored, then tired then it all starts again. 8 Days feels like 3 years when waiting for the arrival of pupsters


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

aww gorgeous dogs.best of luck with it all.

may I ask how the mating happened? was it planned? what breed is the sire?


----------



## ballyboo (Jan 18, 2010)

your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on! 

If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now? 
I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake! 
Have you had any health tests/hip scores? Vet checked before mating occured? Matched to a suitable stud? Checked the lines of the pedigree to detect any bad traits/temperement issues? 



I know i'm probably going to be called all the names under the sun for posting but i feel really strongly and i had to express my opinion. 

Good luck with the pups - i think you might need it.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ballyboo said:


> your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on!
> 
> If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now?
> I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake!
> ...


i think that was seriously uncalled for!!! "i think you might need it" well it gets right up my nose when someone like you speaks down to someone like him/her...theres no need to be nasty!! how do they give good reputable breeders a bad name?!!Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched...u know nothing about the op! people come onto places like these for advice im sure she/he is very prepaired but would like a few pointers...its people like you i hope to never meet when i need help with my bitch...those type who look down their nose at "newbie" breeders!:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

ballyboo said:


> your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on!
> 
> If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now?
> I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake!
> ...


every one has been so nice apart from you ,if you cant be nice dont write anything. have you nothing better to do


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i think that was seriously uncalled for!!! "i think you might need it" well it gets right up my nose when someone like you speaks down to someone like him/her...theres no need to be nasty!! how do they give good reputable breeders a bad name?!!Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched...u know nothing about the op! people come onto places like these for advice im sure she/he is very prepaired but would like a few pointers...its people like you i hope to never meet when i need help with my bitch...those type who look down their nose at "newbie" breeders!:


thanks for sticking up for me


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

good news day 56 i can feel the puppies moving today


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> good news day 56 i can feel the puppies moving today


aww how lovely, only just read this thread properly! just wanted to wish you all the best with mum and pups x


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you for your kind words . really looking forward to it now and got a vet to hand if i need one


----------



## roxyboo (May 6, 2010)

Tapir said:


> may I ask how the mating happened?


 hmmmm......... would probably have started with daddy dog getting on mummy dog and the rest is history....lol only joking, just that sentance got the better of me


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The pups should now be viable. So if she should go into labour early they will have a good chance of survival. I had a litter of 10 whippets born 6 days early and they all survived.

Good luck.There is alwasy someone on here who is able to give advise but also have you made sure your vet is aware that she may have them soon.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

ballyboo said:


> your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on!
> 
> If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now?
> I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake!
> ...


to be completely honest...i'm kind of with you on this one...

i'd imagine that way you avoided my questions, it was not planned, in which case, although it isn't an ideal situtation, it's not your fault and you are doing the right thing now 

however, if the breeding was intentional, i must say that I have very little respect for your breeding a STAFFY when they are overpopulated as it is! And to be asking these questions after the mating?!

Anyway, if it was accidental, I apologise and wish you the best :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Look we can't change what has happened so for the heath of mummy dog and puppies just keep it nice please, she is about to have them soon


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

ballyboo said:


> your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on!
> 
> If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now?
> I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake!
> ...


She never answered my question if it was an accident or not, so that says enough.
So I'm with you Ballyboo, TS is highly irresponsible.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> She never answered my question if it was an accident or not, so that says enough.
> So I'm with you Ballyboo, TS is highly irresponsible.


i didnt answer your question as its nothing to do with you or ballysadboo.i came on this site to ask questions and people have to be nasty.i have bred tortoises for 20 years and if anyone on the tortoise forums need help and advice i help in any way i can .i never ever slag them off its up to them what they do or if they want to breed there tortoises. There must be hundreds of first time breeders asking the same questions on here and now they have been breeding for years no one is slaging them off.please grow up and get a life and stop being nasty as you may need help one day and no one will be there for you
thanks to all the nice people on here .if you want to be nasty dont write on my thread thanks


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think it's about people being nasty intentionally. I think that they are concenred that you are breeding without (appearing) to have done much research prior to the pregnancy. The fact that there are hundreds, or more liklely thousands, of unwanted staffies in resuce homes does upset people alot & gets emotions high.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

right, I'm done here.

good luck.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi tortoiselady

Been following your thread each day and wish you and scooby the best of luck with a textbook whelping.

I DO feel that some of the remarks that have recently been put up are harsh and uncalled for.

At the end of the day a member has asked for advice and the bitch has already been mated and I strongly feel it is up to us to give advice and support for the welfare of the Mum and the puppies.

Yes there is an over run of beautiful unwanted staffs needing homes and if someone came on asking if they should mate the bitch then I can understand the negative comments being given but.......

the bitch HAS ALREADY been mated, Tortoiselady has done the right thing by coming on her and asking advice, even if it sounds a silly simple question to some it is an important question to Tortoiselady or else she wouldn,t be asking. What are you all saying???...that we should ignore the questions asked just because it is a Staff??

Why can't we all unite together to help this member and her bitch to hopefully a problem free whelp and a healthy Mum and puppies.

Good luck Tortoiselady and keep firing away with the questions however trivial they seem and fingers crossed we will have a litter of healthy pups and a healthy contented Mum soon.

xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

shutterspeed said:


> First thing that comes into my mind : was this an accident?
> Surely you are not having a dog get pregnant without knowing what to do?
> You must have a vet on stand by in case a Caesarian is needed.
> I'm a bit shocked now, really.


This was not very nasty I think, just a normal reaction.
TS could have answered I guess.
I don't see any nasty reactions, no names calling...
We are concerned about people breeding dogs, just like that, it's not a game!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hi tortoiselady
> 
> Been following your thread each day and wish you and scooby the best of luck with a textbook whelping.
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hi tortoiselady
> 
> Been following your thread each day and wish you and scooby the best of luck with a textbook whelping.
> 
> ...


 thank you very much, wish every one was so nice it means a lot to me, as i was going to stop asking questions and stop using this site if any one else had a go tortoise lady


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't go its hard when its your first litter, my girl has just had her first litter 4 week ago, what day it your girl on now


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ballyboo said:


> your post has annoyed me - why didn't you do all your research BEFORE your bitch got pregnant? It's people like you that give breeders a bad name! Unprepared, uneducated, irrisponsible, not researched - i could go on!
> 
> If you care about your bitch, and want her to have the best pregnancy possible, why on earth are you asking these questions now?
> I understand that every breeder has to start somewhere, but for god's sake!
> ...


 I wonderd how long it'd take.....here we go again....
This ISN'T about the hows and the whys it's about the Dog and the Puppies there's no need at all to start questioning like this is there? what reason do we need another argument? Yes we all have our own opinions but this thread isn't the place to voice them it's a place to advise another member and owner the labour and birth....I just hope this doesn't make her feel she can't ask any more....
Clare xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> thank you very much, wish every one was so nice it means a lot to me, as i was going to stop asking questions and stop using this site if any one else had a go tortoise lady


There will always be someone on here to help


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

archielee said:


> Don't go its hard when its your first litter, my girl has just had her first litter 4 week ago, what day it your girl on now


shes on day 56 got vet on stand by, whelping box ready ,whelping kit ready, news papers, heat pads puppy milk, feeding bottles , note book ,scales, and me sleeping downstairs with her 24/7 now just need safe delivery, shes following me all round the house now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Make sure you have dental floss to hand or string for tying the cords.... everyone seems to forget about this bit


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Make sure you have dental floss to hand or string for tying the cords.... everyone seems to forget about this bit


yes got that 2day thanks . she wont let me take her temp yet


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

also i spoke to the vet today about the birth and puppies feel more at ease now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ooohhh..... it now that waiting game.... this bit really drags..........:frown::frown:

keep us all updated :thumbup:

I always say this to mums to be owners........'GET SLEEP NOW B4 PUPS COME'
'sod doing to house work or cooking, just rest, chill and sleep, as you will need all the energy you can get'


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its just something you will have to persevere with I'm afraid. It is definitely something I'd recommend if she wasn't progesterone tested to determine ovulation.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ooohhh..... it now that waiting game.... this bit really drags..........:frown::frown:
> 
> keep us all updated :thumbup:
> 
> ...


ive been cleaning all day need a sleep now lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats the best advice you'll ever be given. Every minute you have you should sleep. You will be up about 60-72 hours straight soon with no chance of any sleep.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Make sure you have dental floss to hand or string for tying the cords.... everyone seems to forget about this bit


:lol::lol::lol: will have that next time


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

LMAO.... didn't want to mention any names lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Make sure you have dental floss to hand or string for tying the cords.... everyone seems to forget about this bit


I've never tied them off. I've never had to.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol: to forget something so important like that will not next time


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

The funny thing is i did have it but not upstairs with me


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh well next time you'll be ready :thumbup:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tortoiselady , hope it all goes well. I have never slept with the bitch, or not got sleep after the pups are born, or tied off cords - so dont panic about it all. Just keep an eye on her and use your common sense. Some bitches prefer to be left in peace and others like you to hold their hand!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

TS dont leave there are often people here that jump down others throats asking questions which have nothing to do with them, let face it you would like advice and help or support nearer the time and that why your here so im here and il try my best to help and from what iv noticed tanyas very up on her mating she knows everything lol xxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> and from what iv noticed tanyas very up on her mating


Lol... that sounds rude :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol... that sounds rude :thumbup: :thumbup:


lmao!! i never realised ...sorry lol!!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hehe after the last few days its nice for me to have a laugh. :thumbup: .

You're right though I am experienced I have whelped and raised in excess of 100 litters  Makes me feel old lol


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

update evening of day 56 ,scooby wont eat 2nite .temp was 37.5 shes not wanting to go out for a wee now and is doing heavy breathing again ,puppys are having a party inside her lots of movement lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww bless. They normally go quiet the day before. Glad you got her temp done... just something you have to do. I'd do it 3 times a day now. 4 times by day 58. Once you notice a considerable drop (0.5C) then start taking it every hour


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for that, she didnt mind me doing it this time .lets hope they are here soon


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you know how many you are expecting?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Do you know how many you are expecting?[/QUOthe vet said he can feel several golf balls inside when he had a feel at 5weeks


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I really don't understand why some people just have to be so rude


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> Tanya1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how many you are expecting?[/QUOthe vet said he can feel several golf balls inside when he had a feel at 5weeks[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## roxyboo (May 6, 2010)

Just want to say good luck and dont forget we need puppy pictures 
Hope everything goes well for you and there is lots of helpfull people on here if you do need to ask anything xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

roxyboo said:


> Just want to say good luck and dont forget we need puppy pictures
> Hope everything goes well for you and there is lots of helpfull people on here if you do need to ask anything xx


thanks fingers crossed will take pics and post for all to see


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 57 all is quiet scooby is asleep in whelping box


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

just read the thread, wishing u good look! dont listen to the daft ppl who want to argue about something thats already happened - it aint gunna change no matter what ur opinions are, whats important is ur bitch's & pups saftey!

Best wishes and please plenty of pics!:thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 57 scooby still sleeping not wanting to move much, temp is 37.3 0c today
thanks for all good luck wishes


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good she let you take her temp, my girl had them on day 59 but she did have a big litter for her breed


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Would just like to say good luck xx. Tia had a litter of 7, 6 days early and all were fine.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi scooby just woke up and was sick all in her bed ,she wont let me take her temp at the min just changed her bed but she wont go back in it


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont worry about taking her temp any more at the moment it might just distress her, it looks like its not going to be long now :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

im here on my own at min hope my daughter gets home soon lol . a lady few roads up has offered a hand if needed this weekend shes had few litters with her dogs in the past


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope Scooby is ok this morning.Any news?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

good morning all  day 58 and all is quiet so far , well it was quiet scooby was just sick every where and i only gave her small about of food at 8 am .is it normal for her to be being sick


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah most are sick quite a bit leading up to the day


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

My girl was sick during labour, You could do with her hanging on for another 48hours to give the pups a little extra cooking time


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

My girl was sick the day before she had her puppies


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 58 update shes just ate some dry puppy food and gone outside to lay in the sun spoke to vet and she said long as she has plenty of water she will be fine


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck with it all, i went through this 2 weeks ago, and can remember how tha last few days drag.Kimi had her 7 puppies on day 61, and did most of it completely opposite to 'text book', lol. but mum and puppies are all doing fine, so im sure you'll be ok.
everyone on here is very helpful, tanya especially, i wish you the best of luck. oh and instinct goes a long way, trust your gut and you'll do the right things for her


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks to all the well wishers . scooby asleep in whelping box again .im the one that needs the sleep


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye had her pups on day 59 from 1st mating. She was sick the night before she had them and only refused to eat 1 meal the afternoon before she had them. She spent the night before she had them between panting and sleeping and had 4 puppies between 12:25pm and 2:15pm on 3 April 2010. Good luck with the whelping.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 58 still no change scooby just sleeping


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

just wanted to wish you good luck, and if they are born on 12th then they will share my birthday- yay!:thumbup:
Hope mums ok


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> day 58 still no change scooby just sleeping


Arrrr........ she's saving her energy.............
Just keep your eye on her............... but you need sleep too, so if you can take it in shifts, that is the mistake I made I was up for at least 72 hours with maisie, had bad back from kipping on the sofa, grumpy coz i was tried, didn't really eat coz i was too tried.....................
I was a Zombie.............:lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Arrrr........ she's saving her energy.............
> Just keep your eye on her............... but you need sleep too, so if you can take it in shifts, that is the mistake I made I was up for at least 72 hours with maisie, had bad back from kipping on the sofa, grumpy coz i was tried, didn't really eat coz i was too tried.....................
> I was a Zombie.............:lol:


Zombie me too :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 59  changes today her temp has dropped to 36.6 oc shes only ate a little bit of food this morning and was sick last nite after drinking water


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Getting close now!! good luck


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck Huni and to Scooby xx

Wont be on till tonight so maybe some news :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's had a temp drop so i would say she will go in to labor in within the next 24 hours  good luck


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 59 temp still same  no change yet .hope they come tonight


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

archielee said:


> She's a temp drop so i would say she will go in to labor in within the next 24 hours  good luck


thanks fingers crossed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> day 59  changes today her temp has dropped to 36.6 oc shes only ate a little bit of food this morning and was sick last nite after drinking water


That is a good drop, should be puppies soon. it will all start within the next 24 hours from drop. Keep a close eye on here and dont let her go out side on here own for a pee as some bitches think they want a pee and infact its a puppy ready to be born good Luck and hope everything goes smoothly for you. xxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

oooooohhhhh..... getting closer :thumbup:
I reckon tonight xxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm thinking tonight too :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tonight would be nice


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 59 scooby wont get out her whelping box not even for dog biscuit i hope its tonite too going to do her temp soon will up date you all later and may need your advice again thanks all xxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her, do you have any photo of her is she big? do you think she will be having a big litter?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

shes massive will take pic in a min but shes breathing heavy at the min and shes restless


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is in stage one i think is that right Tanya


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like first stage of labour. Try and not disturb her but keep offering her water in her box. Get your heat mat on now to warm up, but don't keep it in the whelping box. I'd also let vet know 1st stage has started for them to be on standby for.

Keep all whelping kit to hand now. And keep a pen and paper handy to make notes on about stages happening and at each time incase you have to relay it to the vet... ie what time she started panting, first small contractions, shaking... etc


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

God this is brining it all back to me, it was only 5 weeks ago, next time i will be a lot calmer a Tanya lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You probably won't I'm still as bad now lol... until last one is out and mum is sleeping


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww good luck. Hope mum has a safe delivery and healthy puppies x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just wondering whats occuring?


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 59 still heavy breathing shes just got up for wee and drink temp 36.2 very restless


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww bless her. Hopefully tonight or early morning. Definitely stay up with her tonight and if she wants to wee she must go on a lead and carry a torch.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Aww bless her. Hopefully tonight or early morning. Definitely stay up with her tonight and if she wants to wee she must go on a lead and carry a torch.


yes i think it will be tonite ,i got one of them wind up torches and its noisy when winding will scare scooby to death bless her my partner and i are taking it in turns to stay with scooby i got 3 hours sleep time now then we swop at 2 but he will wake me if she trumps lol just in case shes popping a puppy out so lets hope i get my 3 hours first


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck xxx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck if tonight is the night! havent posted so far on the thread, but watching in fascination 

will log on again first thing to check!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

same here, hopefully she can hang on til we're all out of bed  if not good luck with it


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck keep us all posted, there is usually someone on at all different times....Jill


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck hopefully they come soon and everything goes well


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Is there any news yet?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wat thinking the same....
Any news yet?
xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So hows she doing hope some good news


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 60 and still no news she hasnt ate a thing this morning shes just laying in whelping box temp 36.2 oc .waiting waiting and more waiting ,im so nevous just want it over now xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks to all you caring people wishing me and scooby good luck xxxxxx


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like she might be close with her temp that low , good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I was reading through our Coco's thread on here yesterday after seeing your scooby's temp drop. It was less than 24 hours after the drop that she had the first  so you could be in for a busy day


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> day 60 and still no news she hasnt ate a thing this morning shes just laying in whelping box temp 36.2 oc .waiting waiting and more waiting ,im so nevous just want it over now xx


Arrr........... don't be nervous, we will all be here to help hunni 

My girl spend 3 days with temp drop and I waited and waited and waited......
she had hers on day 60

xxx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 60 scoobys update .she ate a little at dinner time and went straight back to sleep


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Whats her temp like now?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

any more news on scooby? xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 60 scooby up date temp 36 0c shes awake grunting moaning and licking her bits well trying to lick her bits she strugles to reach them shes so big, cant feel puppies moving and her stomach is hard. i can hear the puppies faint heart beats


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like it will be happening soon then.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Sounds like it will be happening soon then.


hope so these last few days feel like weeks


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

got contractions i think


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

oooooh! Best wishes for lovely healthy puppies and healthy mummy..... :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bugger. I'm in hospital and going to miss it. If you need me for anything quite a few members have my number. Best of luck. I'll keep trying to look but on mobile and it doesnt like it x


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 61 think that was a false alarm she not doing it now


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning,has she got any further? Was she contracting ,and is she still? oo you must be excited now (and exhausted) You will get lots of support here when she kicks off.
Good luck  x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

how are things going? xx


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

hope all is well with scooby - any more news?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi any news hope she ok


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

day 61 no news yet ,havent had chance to get on lap top, got a porely daughter so having to look after her too now.scooby just sleeping temp 36 oc shes been sick again  she looks like shes going to burst


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> day 61 no news yet ,havent had chance to get on lap top, got a porely daughter so having to look after her too now.scooby just sleeping temp 36 oc shes been sick again  she looks like shes going to burst


arrr....... I have a poorly daughter to today (high temp, sore throat)
I reckon scooby is holding on till your daughter better 
temp still low, so should be soon xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

my daughters got same high temp sore throat and swollen tonsils  at what day should i worry if scooby hasnt had her puppys im on day 61


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Did she only have one mating can you be shore she's one day 61


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

archielee said:


> Did she only have one mating can you be shore she's one day 61


yes she had one mating on 10th march 
she has milk coming out her nipples now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> my daughters got same high temp sore throat and swollen tonsils  at what day should i worry if scooby hasnt had her puppys im on day 61


.

Here is a link for you to read, it may help you if no one is around at the time of her going into labour. If she have had a temp drop already and she still havent gone into labour within the 24 hours from the drop. (which will stay dropped) phone your vet to see what he suggests, If the temp is going up and down then she may still have some time yet, as you say she is on day 61 at the moment. Keep an eye on that temperature ok. If you can get some plain vannilla icecream for her to lick during labour and in between each puppy born. I swear by this, it will give her a little boost of energy and if she isnt drinking then it will help her. Get one for yourself too coz it will be one spoonfull for her and 3 for you :thumbup::lol: Good luck incase I am not here when she goes into labour and I miss it. 
Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> .
> 
> Here is a link for you to read, it may help you if no one is around at the time of her going into labour. If she have had a temp drop already and she still havent gone into labour within the 24 hours from the drop. (which will stay dropped) phone your vet to see what he suggests, If the temp is going up and down then she may still have some time yet, as you say she is on day 61 at the moment. Keep an eye on that temperature ok. If you can get some plain vannilla icecream for her to lick during labour and in between each puppy born. I swear by this, it will give her a little boost of energy and if she isnt drinking then it will help her. Get one for yourself too coz it will be one spoonfull for her and 3 for you :thumbup::lol: Good luck incase I am not here when she goes into labour and I miss it.
> Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth


thanks for that, i have got it wrong im on day 63
i rang the vet few mins ago and they said she should have them tonite if not pop her in for a check up 2moz


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> thanks for that, i have got it wrong im on day 63
> i rang the vet few mins ago and they said she should have them tonite if not pop her in for a check up 2moz


Corrr..... she's keeping you waiting!!!
I reckon tonight is the night!!!!!!
Ice cream tip :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Top Top Tip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll try and get back online later hunni my daughter is stilll poorly and needs mummy to lay in bed with her xx
hope you daughter feels better soon. 
try and not worry too much about scooby, puppies will come when they are ready (still reckon tonight)
Let her guide you, that link welshcrazy send is a great one :thumbup:
We are all here to help xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I'll try and get back online later hunni my daughter is stilll poorly and needs mummy to lay in bed with her xx
> hope you daughter feels better soon.
> try and not worry too much about scooby, puppies will come when they are ready (still reckon tonight)
> Let her guide you, that link welshcrazy send is a great one :thumbup:
> We are all here to help xx


thanks vet said let scooby do it all and only if shes strugling with anything then help xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> thanks vet said let scooby do it all and only if shes strugling with anything then help xx


:thumbup: It will all be fine :thumbup:
xx

Good luck if she has them tonight and i'll catch up in the morning


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope all goes well tonight (if it is tonight!),and hope your little one is feeling better soon too,i hate it when the little ones are poorly.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You will be fine, keep calm as you dont want to stress her out. If you are calm then she is calm ok. Keep your kettle ready for loads of coffe to keep you awake :thumbup: lolol
Have a little look at that link when you got the time, it will give you some idea of how it will go, but dont forget all dogs are different, some progress quickly and some slowly, they are all different. I have to go soon, but hope everything does well if she goes tonight ok, Have the vets phone number at hand and someone to be with you for support and to stay with the dog if you are going to be on the phone. Good luck. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

struggling to get online as in hospital hence not replying until now. If her temperature is down more than 24 hours 36 at the most without labour starting then the vet needs to examine her. Whilst her temp is down her cervix is dilating. The longer her cervix is dilated the greater the chance she and the pups are likely to get an infection. As you are inexperienced i advise you against trying to feel how dilated she is so i'd ask for a vet to check. I hope i'm too late with this and she has already had her babies. I'll try to look for updates but phone is rubbish for getting online. Good luck x


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

_Sara_ said:


> I just wanted to say good luck! :thumbup:


thanks shes just woke me up being sick took her out side to do a wee and poo . i think its starting


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oooh excellent. I keep looking back for updates


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

any puppies? x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How are things going?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

arrr.... looks like you have been up all night looking at the times of your posts.

How are things?
xx

what time are you at the vets?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck Hun

xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

just got back from vets scooby in first stages of labour and every thing is normal and he gave her a calcium injection and another injection to bring her along he said .she was sick at the vets twice so good news will be soon .he took her temp and felt to see if she was dilating he said all is going well


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good not long now


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent news Hun.

We are all here for you and Scooby

xx


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Hi 
Not posted on your thread before but "Good Luck". Am really feeling for you and I have this to look forward to in a few weeks. 
Can I ask, is a calcium jag routine or was it some thing you have asked for?


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Best of Luck to you and Scooby.

P.s my uncle had a staffie called Scooby too!!


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

Good luck with it all Tortoiselady and Scooby i hope all goes well 4 both of you:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck!! not long now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> just got back from vets scooby in first stages of labour and every thing is normal and he gave her a calcium injection and another injection to bring her along he said .she was sick at the vets twice so good news will be soon .he took her temp and felt to see if she was dilating he said all is going well


Great shouldn't be long now :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck i hope it all goes great:thumbup:
i got pups due next week and im always worried that things wont go to plan.
i will pop on later see if you have babies


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

So puppies sometime today then, yippee, hope it all goes well for you hun. Good luck..............and come on Scooby get going we are waiting for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Come on Scooby start pushing..........


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

She seems to be keeping them in well 

I'm going out soon so will probably miss all the good bits so will check back later and wish you well, hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

good luck to you and scooby, hope everything goes smoothly, cant wait for an update...how exciting


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Callie said:


> Hi
> Not posted on your thread before but "Good Luck". Am really feeling for you and I have this to look forward to in a few weeks.
> Can I ask, is a calcium jag routine or was it some thing you have asked for?


i just too scooby for a check up and he said he was giving her 2 injections thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

i would like to say a big thank you to all the lovely messages and help every one has been  cant wait now for puppys will keep you up dated


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> i would like to say a big thank you to all the lovely messages and help every one has been  cant wait now for puppys will keep you up dated


You are very welcome 

How is she acting now?? anymore signs?

Hows you daughter now?

x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> i would like to say a big thank you to all the lovely messages and help every one has been  cant wait now for puppys will keep you up dated


I cant wait to hear that she is pushing one out lolol. I love hearing about puppies being due.:thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> You are very welcome
> 
> How is she acting now?? anymore signs?
> 
> ...


my daughter still porely and sleeping alot but eating now
scooby has just been sick again and is sitting as close as she can too me


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> my daughter still porely and sleeping alot but eating now
> scooby has just been sick again and is sitting as close as she can too me


That's good your daughters eating!! and sleeping (sleeping is the best cure!) my little girls on antibotics now  she's really picked up this afternoon but that could be coz she's dosed up to the eyeballs with calpol and nurfofen :lol:

Your must be knackered hunni??? lets hope for a quick labour. Maisie was in stage 1 for 3 days :eek6:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> That's good your daughters eating!! and sleeping (sleeping is the best cure!) my little girls on antibotics now  she's really picked up this afternoon but that could be coz she's dosed up to the eyeballs with calpol and nurfofen :lol:
> 
> Your must be knackered hunni??? lets hope for a quick labour. Maisie was in stage 1 for 3 days :eek6:


3 days im knackered now had 3 hours sleep last nite  scooby pacing turning round restless and uncomfortable


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats a good sign, pains are getting stonger for her now and she is trying to get comfortable.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was told to massage her belly gently, it worked and it brought on her contractions, 2 hours later came first pup :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

scooby update thick discharge came out of her birthing hole  while she was pooing
shes now digging


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> scooby update thick discharge came out of her birthing hole  while she was pooing


GREAT!!!! all good signs, what colour was the discharge?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Watch her like a hawk!!!! look for a water sac appearing


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

creammy thick discarge like snot (sorry thats horrid word)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like it should be happening really soon then good luck to both of you


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> creammy thick discarge like snot (sorry thats horrid word)


:lol: snot :lol: All sounds great :thumbup:
Digging, she's trying to dig a den to have babies in. Put lots of newspaper in her whelping box so she can dig and tear at it.
put loads of paper in, she digging because of the pain, she sounds close


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Stay with her and keep an eye on her from now on. She is doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Look out for contractions..... and make a note of when she starts contracting.

Contrations aren't always that easy to spot. You will notice she will stop panting, hold her breath and her tummy will tense up, these will get closer and closer together and longer and longer.... don't leave her more than 2 hours contracting without a puppy being born


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww its time!! yaayyy...good luck hun. Will let the girls in the know talk but will watch in the background and hope all goes well.x


----------



## elliej (Feb 12, 2010)

I have only just discovered your thread and read it all. Good luck!! I hope everything goes well for you and Scooby!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw lovely some new pups on their way.Good luck and hope all goes well.*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo things are moving along fine:thumbup:

Waiting with baited breathe here :lol:

xx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Here we go! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

scooby just got out her whelping box over to my spare towels and tryed to dig .ive put that towel in and she did a little wee on it sniffed it then pulled it about and is now laying on it ,i was going to take it out but she seams to want it in there with her


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

god this is breath taking stuff


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> scooby just got out her whelping box over to my spare towels and tryed to dig .ive put that towel in and she did a little wee on it sniffed it then pulled it about and is now laying on it ,i was going to take it out but she seams to want it in there with her


aw bless her, is she having contractions yet? x


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

shes pushing now


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

sacks camee out this is traceys daughter lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oooooooo good luck you guys!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh my goodness puppy number 1 :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

first puppy out not fully out yet


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

should it be bleeding at the cord?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> should it be bleeding at the cord?


 Can you tie the cord, pushing the blood towards the pup before you do.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

If bitten to close to tie try squeezing the cord tightly to stop the bleeding.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Can you tie the cord, pushing the blood towards the pup before you do.


or you could tie it with floss. x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ooohh puppies!!!

ok, try and keep calm, what happening now? is pup fully out?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say "Hello Traceys Daughter" How is the pup doing Hun?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Sorry forgot to say "Hello Traceys Daughter" How is the pup doing Hun?


oh so did I, Helloooooooo Tracey's daughter. x
Helllllloooooooooo Deb x


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hey  the pup is out and she is licking it clean now the baby is trying to find the nipple should we move it to it its all clean with no cord x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oh so did I, Helloooooooo Tracey's daughter. x
> Helllllloooooooooo Deb x


Hi Hun



tortoiselady said:


> hey  the pup is out and she is licking it clean now the baby is trying to find the nipple should we move it to it its all clean with no cord x


Yes..See if Mum will let it suckle. Sometimes they wont whilst pushing and you need to keep it warm.

Boy or girl Hun?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> hey  the pup is out and she is licking it clean now the baby is trying to find the nipple should we move it to it its all clean with no cord x


Yes let mum clean pup up and check the bleeding has stopped, then put pup on to suckle.......... Just watch that scooby doesn't lay or squash puppy when she starts to deliever again, when pup 2 starts coming, move pup 1 away and keep it warm


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

right the pup is feeding of the nipple now.


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

glad #1 ok i was on tender hooks, good luck for the rest come on scooby u can do it,


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> right the pup is feeding of the nipple now.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats on first pup

xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

puppys bleeding on its cord now


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

yay congratz, good girl scooby


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fab :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> right the pup is feeding of the nipple now.





tortoiselady said:


> puppys bleeding on its cord now


Can you tie it tight Hun with cotton or floss or is it too close to pup?


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have anything to tie it off with , or a pai of heamostats to clamp??


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

its been bite off to close


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

puppy number one is fine now, and is sucking milk out nipple


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> its been bite off to close


Can you try to pinch the ends together for a little while?

I know years ago corn starch was also used to stop bleeding of cords bitten to tight ....not sure how people think of it but you really need to stop the bleeding fast


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> puppy number one is fine now, and is sucking milk out nipple


"phew!!" :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck , Sounds as if you are doing a good job, Good girl Scooby :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just come back from town and re read the thread, you are doing well hun, if the cord is still bleeding try to pinch as much as you can with your finger and thumb and squeeze tightly you wil have to hold it there for a min for the bleeding to stop, then check again for bleeding then do it again and hold for three mins. if after three mins it dont stop then you will have to get your daughter to hold the little bit that is left and you wil have to get some thread or something and tie that bit tightly, it will feel sticky when you are doing it but do it quickly.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Just come back from town and re read the thread, you are doing well hun, if the cord is still bleeding try to pinch as much as you can with your finger and thumb and squeeze tightly you wil have to hold it there for a min for the bleeding to stop, if after one min it dont stop then you will have to get your daughter to hold the little bit that is left and you wil have to get some thread or something and tie that bit tightly, it will feel sticky when you are doing it but do it quickly.


Good Evening Welshie... Glad your here for Scooby too.

Loving your siggie:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Good Evening Welshie... Glad your here for Scooby too.
> 
> Loving your siggie:thumbup:


Hello, just come back from town, and got to go again in hour,  . Hope she have managed to stop the flow of blood now.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

2nd puppy out no after birth out had to break the sack


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If bleeding dont stop after the first minute then hold it for three to five mins, but you got to stop that bleeding. If you have some gauze then use that to squeeze the cord.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello, just come back from town, and got to go again in hour,  . Hope she have managed to stop the flow of blood now.


Yes apparently pup is ok now and feeding well but not heard anything else....

Tortoiselady are you goo goo gooing over that little mite :lol::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> 2nd puppy out no after birth out had to break the sack


count each afterbirth, she must deliver the same amount of placenta as there is puppies, they 2nd one may come out along with the next puppy being born.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> count each afterbirth, she must deliver the same amount of placenta as there is puppies, they 2nd one may come out along with the next puppy being born.


Scoobys doing well bless her


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Watch her when she is cleaning the cord again, dont let her chew too close,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so excited now, 2 puppies already...........good one, she is doing so well.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am so excited now, 2 puppies already...........good one, she is doing so well.


Do we know how many we are expecting?

Hows the 2nd pup Tracy?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Two puppies already so exciting. Good luck with the rest


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Do we know how many we are expecting?
> 
> Hows the 2nd pup Tracy?


I am not too sure, I think I saw something about 7, but not sure if it is this bitch.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am not too sure, I think I saw something about 7, but not sure if it is this bitch.


Wow...long evening then


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe take over with the cord care if shes a bit too enthusiastic?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Wow...long evening then


I just tried to re read some of the thread and I cant see her mention how many, so may be not 7 with this dog????????????????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have just been on the phone to tracy, everything seems to be going ok, they have a girl and boy pup, 2nd pup plas hasn't come out yet, but I said it will prob come out with 3rd puppy. Both pups are feeding and mummy dog is happy and settled :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope all ok with 2nd pup?

I can hear that gnawing sound now of Mum cutting the cord ...yuk.. love whelping but not that noise


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have just been on the phone to tracy, everything seems to be going ok, they have a girl and boy pup, 2nd pup plas hasn't come out yet, but I said it will prob come out with 3rd puppy. Both pups are feeding and mummy dog is happy and settled :thumbup:


Brilliant, i cant wait for pictures, Do you know how many more there will be ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have just been on the phone to tracy, everything seems to be going ok, they have a girl and boy pup, 2nd pup plas hasn't come out yet, but I said it will prob come out with 3rd puppy. Both pups are feeding and mummy dog is happy and settled :thumbup:


Thats Brilliant news, well done............Yes the placenta may come out with the next puppy, she should count every one, and check when mum is cleaning next puppy to see if she is eating it, just incase she is eating the placenta's and she dont notice when she is counting.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have just been on the phone to tracy, everything seems to be going ok, they have a girl and boy pup, 2nd pup plas hasn't come out yet, but I said it will prob come out with 3rd puppy. Both pups are feeding and mummy dog is happy and settled :thumbup:


great news :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hope all ok with 2nd pup?
> 
> I can hear that gnawing sound now of Mum cutting the cord ...yuk.. love whelping but not that noise


Like chewing LIVER :scared: yukky. lolol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Like chewing LIVER :scared: yukky. lolol


:lol::lol: YUK exactly:lol::lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thats Brilliant news, well done............Yes the placenta may come out with the next puppy, she should count every one, and check when mum is cleaning next puppy to see if she is eating it, just incase she is eating the placenta's and she dont notice when she is counting.


That's what I said to her, and to move pups away when she start pushing again. she just about to give her ice cream (your top tip welshy!!!!)



deb53 said:


> great news :thumbup:


I could hear one of the pup squeaking  Im getting broody for more pups now


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

number 2 , but no after birth and been 20 mins since


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

They didn't have a scan, so don't know how many... so I said to feel her belly when they think she's finshed to see if they can feel for pups and to take her to the vet tomorrow for a checkup


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> number 2 , but no after birth and been 20 mins since


Is she pushing Hun or having a rest.

Your doing a good job keeping that timer going..thats important


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> They didn't have a scan, so don't know how many... so I said to feel her belly when they think she's finshed to see if they can feel for pups and to take her to the vet tomorrow for a checkup


Thats good so far.....................nice one :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> number 2 , but no after birth and been 20 mins since


I may come out when the next pup arrives, keep counting them though, and watch when the next one comes check to see if she eats the next placenta, just incase you miss one and she have infact eaten it. o k.


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

mums just resting at the min

both pups feeding but having trouble stopping the first one from bleeding at the cord (whats left of it)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> mums just resting at the min
> 
> both pups feeding but having trouble stopping the first one from bleeding at the cord (whats left of it)


Take the puppy and get your daughter to hold the bit of what is left of it, you must tie that little piece with cord or thread or what every you have got around it now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

The corn starch thing is something I have never tried to be honest, but if it mean saving that puppies life and stopping it from bleeding them put some on the cord. press some on the cord and put a tiny bit of pressure on it, then relsease if it is still bleeding then add some more. If you cant get it to stop doing either method then a trip to the vet straight away, a little blood to a puppy is ALOT. Give your vet a phone and ask him what he suggest hun.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The corn starch thing is something I have never tried to be honest, but if it mean saving that puppies life and stopping it from bleeding them put some on the cord. press some on the cord and put a tiny bit of pressure on it, then relsease if it is still bleeding then add some more. If you cant get it to stop doing either method then a trip to the vet straight away, a little blood to a puppy is ALOT. Give your vet a phone and ask him what he suggest hun.


I remember my parents using it.  And as you say this has gone on for long time now it needs to stop somehow. Think Tracy was saying it was too short to tie????

Another thing is to pad it and put bandage around the tummy untill it stops.?? These are all things my parents used before dental floss was out


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You can apply a little presure to help stop the flow using gauze.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats fab news hun, i missed the first too, hope its all going well


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

its less than1cm can i tie it close to the tummy as scooby has got it off each time
pup no 3 is here


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I remember my parents using it.  And as you say this has gone on for long time now it needs to stop somehow. Think Tracy was saying it was too short to tie????
> 
> Another thing is to pad it and put bandage around the tummy untill it stops.?? These are all things my parents used before dental floss was out


Yes I just mentioned to apply pressure, she must stop that bleed. Corn starch is better than doing nothing, yes many years ago they used to use that, but I have never used it or know anyone who have.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Can you try to pinch the ends together for a little while?
> 
> I know years ago corn starch was also used to stop bleeding of cords bitten to tight ....not sure how people think of it but you really need to stop the bleeding fast


was just about to say corn flour too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> its less than1cm can i tie it close to the tummy as scooby has got it off each time
> pup no 3 is here


IF....there is enough of it to tie then yes go for it.. but dont catch the belly skin,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Try to tie a loop before putting it onto the cord then it should be easier to loop that round the cord and tie. Hopefully you can do it, if not the get corn starch and put some on the cord and put some pressure on that for a while to try to stop it.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Im off to training class with daisy, I'll check in later xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

i clipped one of our dogs claw to the quick by accident and the blood was just gushing paw in some corn flour the blood stopped like magic, so worth a go 

congrats on number 3 did the after birth arrive fr the second pup


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I thnk it is worth a go if it mean saving that puppy for that bleeding. She havent mentioned if the 2nd placenta came with the3rd puppy????


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry had to go away for few moments....

Did the placenta pass?

Real worry about #1's loss of blood he/she must be getting weak.

Has it stopped now Tracy?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If Scooby start to chew the next cord in the same manner then get a pair of scissors and some thread and tie the cord on the next one and cut above it, then watch Scooby as she cleans that puppy, if she keeps trying to chew it again, then take the puppy and put it into a warm towel to keep that puppy warm. let he lick its face etc but dont let her near the cord. after a couple of mins let the puppy back with her and see how she goes with it, if she starts to chew again place puppy onto nipple and gently push Scoobys head away from the puppy until she stops.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Sorry had to go away for few moments....
> 
> Did the placenta pass?
> 
> ...


If she cant stop this flow then she will have to phone vet, a puppy cant loose too much, a little bit to us is like pints to a puppy.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I just can't believe what I'm reading.
It's like a five year old driving his mum's car


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If she cant stop this flow then she will have to phone vet, a puppy cant loose too much, a little bit to us is like pints to a puppy.


Yes exactly...been couple of hours now I think

To be honest and this is just me not advice maybe.....Its been such a while now I would use any flour if not any corn starch to try and save this pup...or perfume free talc?? Not sure how others feel but I would try this to save him/her


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yes exactly...been couple of hours now I think


Hopefully it have stopped now or she is takiing vets advice and taking it in.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> I just can't believe what I'm reading.
> It's like a five year old driving his mum's car


Errrrrrrr Whats all that about!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Errrrrrrr Whats all that about!!!!!!!!!???


Just saw that and I aint answering it either......


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

all bleeding stopped (hopefully keep checking)
4th has just come 

still missing number 2's after birth 

shuuterspeed thanks for your remark we all have to start somewhere, unless born with the knowledge of what to do , like you


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Errrrrrrr Whats all that about!!!!!!!!!???


I think youd call it a comment not needed at this point in the equation


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope everthing is ok,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> all bleeding stopped (hopefully keep checking)
> 4th has just come
> 
> still missing number 2's after birth
> ...


Well said hun, you are doing really well so is Scooby, Good news that the bleeding is now stopped. Keep counting them and if you are one count down the contact the vet after birthing is finished, he will want to check her over for retained placenta, it must come out.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> all bleeding stopped (hopefully keep checking)
> 4th has just come
> 
> still missing number 2's after birth
> ...


Have you called the vet? Your pup could go into hypovolemic shock due to blood loss.

Stopping the blood is all very well, but the amount lost through prolonged bleeding could have an effect on the circulation and organs.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> all bleeding stopped (hopefully keep checking)
> 4th has just come
> 
> still missing number 2's after birth
> ...


Tortoiselady ignore it youv a wonderful experience going on here your girly needs you focussed just let it go, it was so uncalled for, your doing great x

Glad the bleedings stopped :thumbup:

RE: the placenta she may have gobbled it really quickly without you realiseing it, Molly did this as she was breaking cord im sure she gobbled some placentas, you will take her for a vet check within 24hrs of the birth so vet can check her all out, dont worry too much about it now, just enjoy and relax for her


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> all bleeding stopped (hopefully keep checking)
> 4th has just come
> 
> still missing number 2's after birth
> ...


Thats really good news Hun and congrats on #4. Keep a check on #1 to make sure strong enough to suckle.

May need jab when finished to expel all retained placentas.

Ignore the negative, ridiculoous comments Tracy you are doing well and so is Scooby...O and your Daughter (never did catch her name)

xx


mitch4 said:


> I think youd call it a comment not needed at this point in the equation


Exactly....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Was supposed to be going to doctor appointment but bugger that, I am staying on here now.lolol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Was supposed to be going to doctor appointment but bugger that, I am staying on here now.lolol


O no naughty you :lol: Hope not too important.

I just remembered I stuck a jacket pot in oven 2 hours ago!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Was supposed to be going to doctor appointment but bugger that, I am staying on here now.lolol


oh bless you :thumbup:


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol im sposed to be working but am sat here refreshing this thread instead.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O no naughty you :lol: Hope not too important.
> 
> I just remembered I stuck a jacket pot in oven 2 hours ago!!!


Ran our of anti-depressants..............hope you spud is cooked now lololol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O no naughty you :lol: Hope not too important.
> 
> I just remembered I stuck a jacket pot in oven 2 hours ago!!!


crispy jacket spud yummmmmmmmmmy


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

cat43 said:


> lol im sposed to be working but am sat here refreshing this thread instead.


my dogs are waiting for thier tea, im hooked here lol lol, they can wait another 10 mins :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> my dogs are waiting for thier tea, im hooked here lol lol, they can wait another 10 mins :lol:


I got images of your dogs sitting with thier leads in their mouths looking up and you. lol :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Ran our of anti-depressants..............hope you spud is cooked now lololol


O dear I'm sure the doc will understand you were giving birth over the net!!!



mitch4 said:


> crispy jacket spud yummmmmmmmmmy


Its nice and BLACK and crispy :lol:



cat43 said:


> lol im sposed to be working but am sat here refreshing this thread instead.


This is much more exciting than work


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O dear I'm sure the doc will understand you were giving birth over the net!!!
> 
> Its nice and BLACK and crispy :lol:
> 
> This is much more exciting than work


PMSL....I will tell him a dog got in the way of me driving my car.:lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I got images of your dogs sitting with thier leads in their mouths looking up and you. lol :thumbup: :lol:


nearly right i have 5 little faces looking at me, i darent look at them more than a glance as they will get all excited and then have to be dissappointed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hopefully she is with the vet with pup 1. Cant wait to hear how they are getting on now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> nearly right i have 5 little faces looking at me, i darent look at them more than a glance as they will get all excited and then have to be dissappointed


Cruel mummy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got an expensive bottle of Champers and a massive box of Thornton' Choc's ready to celebrate....................:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

While things are a little quiet,i just wanted to pop in and say Congrats on the pups so far,you are doing a great job,and well done on the support from all on here.xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

still only 4 

number 4 cant seem to find food , keep trying to put its head in the right place but still no look 
must be male ...lol

the other 3 are all fine , no sign of any blood 

yes a big thanks for all the support


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

scooby seems to be having a rest , still more to come as can hear the heart beats with one of them doctors things hey wear around the neck ..lol

number 4 still trying to find food


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> still only 4
> 
> number 4 cant seem to find food , keep trying to put its head in the right place but still no look
> must be male ...lol
> ...


That is wonderfull new hun. Keep putting the head there it will eventually lock on. sometimes they wont suckle for a while. It will eventually get the hang on it. Defo male lolol:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got an expensive bottle of Champers and a massive box of Thornton' Choc's ready to celebrate....................:thumbup: :lol:


Thats it rub it in when I got a tatty that looks like a lump of coal and tastes like it too:lol:



tortoiselady said:


> still only 4
> 
> number 4 cant seem to find food , keep trying to put its head in the right place but still no look
> must be male ...lol
> ...


Great news that the bleeding has stopped.

All the males I have known just follow their noses to the bar... maybe he just a bit slow to realise natures milk bar is waiting.

And thats what this forum is all about to support one another.

Can you feel more??


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

still 4 , scooby is doing well , think were still missing one after birth...

straight to the vets in the morning to have the jab just in case unless the vet can tell if there is still 1 in there .

not sure if there is anymore as hard to feel , 
scooby isnt helping much as she can reach her bits now ...lol

been hour now nearly since the last one


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you contacted your vet about the prolonged bleeding and blood loss?

Your pup may still need fluids.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> still 4 , scooby is doing well , think were still missing one after birth...
> 
> straight to the vets in the morning to have the jab just in case unless the vet can tell if there is still 1 in there .
> 
> ...


As long as she is not pushing at moment she is fine. Some will rest for an hour or so.

Sorry I wrote asking about more before I read you can hear some. So you think you can?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> still 4 , scooby is doing well , think were still missing one after birth...
> 
> straight to the vets in the morning to have the jab just in case unless the vet can tell if there is still 1 in there .
> 
> ...


She may of eaten it??? But still contact the vet as she can become seriously ill with a retained placenta and will need jab to expell it. Do you know how many you were expecting? they will rest between births and my Teigan went 4 hours before she had her 2nd one. She will clean herself now. She have done really well and you have also done a great job along with your daughter....Miss Tortoiselady lololol. How is puppy number on doing, is she suckling.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Eve bit one of her pups cords off very close and it bled for a while. I phoned the vet and he said so long as it wasn't dripping, like at least a teaspoonful, not to worry. I'm sure your pup will be fine. I love hearing about births (I love seeing it even more  ) and will keep checking in for updates :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS.......on the births of the puppies, Well done Scooby.

Tortoiselady........you did a good job.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations & Well Done to you All. Welcome to the world Baby Scoobies xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nonnie is right ............a phone call to the vet to explaine how long the bleeding lasted.........he will advice you on what to do, better to be safe than sorry, the little one may be ok now but may go down hill during the night hun. It was bleeding for quite a while. Like I mentioned a little to us is like a pint to a little newborn puppy. Well done once again.:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How is Scooby doing??? 

Just got called away to phone.

It was my son...the conversation went like this...

son...hiya how you doing?

me....good, how are you?

son...good, blah ,blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, Mum are you listening?

me...sorry I was reading on forum

son...what!!!!!!!

me...bitch giving birth....I can smell puppies hhahaha

son...God Mum you have really lost it! You taken your drugs yet?

me...nope...I can, I can smell newborns when it mentioned.

son...Mum, i'll phone tomorrow (in sarky voice) I'm really worried about you!!

me...ok, love you

son...night


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

still no more , think there is still more inside as can feel at least 1 , still working with the 4th one to feed (as i type it has just found milk :thumbup

the blood loss was no were near the amount of a teaspoon probably just panic

number 5 has just come


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

its all happening 

number 4 had just found milk and had to move it away quick


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

She's doing brilliantly and so are you.

Do we know if boys or girls yet?

xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> still no more , think there is still more inside as can feel at least 1 , still working with the 4th one to feed (as i type it has just found milk :thumbup
> 
> the blood loss was no were near the amount of a teaspoon probably just panic
> 
> number 5 has just come


Puppy will be fine then.........and it is suckling so all good.
She was resting ready for the 5th. nice work Scooby, away to go. Glad no 4 is taking to the nipple now. Typical bloke eh! slow to start.. :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

number 5 and after birth :thumbup:

straight on the milk ...lol 


4 brown (red) and 1 black ( sex dunno ...lol)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> number 5 and after birth :thumbup:
> 
> straight on the milk ...lol
> 
> 4 brown (red) and 1 black ( sex dunno ...lol)


:thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely jubberly. Do you think that is the last one now ?????:lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

....you're doing really well, Scooby is a natural :thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just read all 30 odd pages! This is exciting :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> Just read all 30 odd pages! This is exciting :thumbup:


Have your eyes gone all googly now :lol: long read eh!. Good outcome, Scooby did good.:thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have your eyes gone all googly now :lol: long read eh!. Good outcome, Scooby did good.:thumbup:


yeh cant wait to hear more and see pics!


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Well done!! The tension on this thread is better than the tele!!!
I will be looking for your advise in two weeks!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Scooby most definatly did do well :thumbup:

Do you feel she has finished now Tracy?

When you pop her out for a wee don't forget to put her on a lead and take a torch just in case Hun.

xx


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah be watchful, Kimi passed one of the placentas that we wernt sure if she'd eaten, ages after the last pup , when she went out for a poo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Callie said:


> Well done!! The tension on this thread is better than the tele!!!
> I will be looking for your advise in two weeks!!


Did you bite your finger nails right down to the quick :lol:
We will be here for you. :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am off to bed to watch tele, see you all in the morning, AND DONT FORGET PICTURES of the puppies for us to see. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am off to bed to watch tele, see you all in the morning, AND DONT FORGET PICTURES of the puppies for us to see. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night night Hun

xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Right just back from training, wow 5 puppies :thumbup: huge congrats.....
you all did so so well............

I will catch in the morning, i'm logging off now, my kids are still awake :eek6: need to get them both to bed!!!

If you need me you have my number xx

congrats again :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

*BRILLIENT * :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

congratz to you and scooby, cant wait to see pics:thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats! hope pups and scooby are all doing well...looking forward to piccies. :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

again we cant thank everyone enough for all the help and support

think thats about it now (but you never know)

just a quick pic more tomorrow and a trip to the vets in the morning


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:Lovely pic. Mum looks to be doing a really good job with them, she's a natural. Can't wait to see more tomorrow when you've all had a rest.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

tortoiselady said:


> again we cant thank everyone enough for all the help and support
> 
> think thats about it now (but you never know)
> 
> ...


Ooohh how cute you all did really well big kisses to scoobie and pups xxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrivals:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous pic Hun.

Just a little word of advice.....If I was you I would remove her collar as she will be frantically cleaning and tending them all night and a pups leg may get caught in the buckle etc.

xxx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

They look big and healthy, hope you have a good night with them x


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS and well done both to you and mum. All those sleepness ights to look forward to, but its all worth it. :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww cute puppies they look nice and big too. I'm glad everything went ok


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats, you all did really well!!!!

I love this forum for the help and advice you get!!

Hugs to both you and Scooby x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

congratulations on the new arrivals there beautiful!!! well done scooby and you! :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations .. I have been checking in all day ... But didn't want to interrupt all the brilliant help you have been given ... Well done everyone ...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on the safe arrival of puppies, good job Tracey, Daughter and Scooby....Jill


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

congratulations on your new arrivals :thumbup: well done to you all


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

A lovely picture, well done you and Scobby, Puppies look perfect.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely piccie :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She looks so contented with those lovely little babies, I am so glad everything went ok for you, I bet you had the best sleep ever last night, first time in ages :thumbup: Now you can sit back and watch them grown into their own little characters. No 1 puppy will be the cheekiest I bet coz of the comotion she caused. Well dont again and a big Congratulations to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Arrr...... very very sweet, Well done to all of you 
Shes looks very content with her babies....... congrats....... xxx

You can now all relax and enjoy those lovely puppies xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww lovely,well done to you all xx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

just back from vets scooby fine and puppys perfect ,scooby had injection to to get rid of anything that was left inside her . puppys feeding well scooby eating like a horse thanks every one tortoise lady and grandma to 5 beautifull puppys xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,mum and pups look lovely, and glad to know the vet check went well.beautiful...:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad all went well at vets Hun

xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went ok at the vet


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Many congratulations to you and your Scooby :thumbup:

Looking forward to pics and updates as they grow 
xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

:001_wub:CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPS.:001_wub:

Staffies are a passion of mine, I have 2 myself. Looking forward to seeing pics of bubbas and mum. x


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

hi big thanks to all  still have questions  im feeding her puppy food still and scambled egg any other stuff i can feed her thanks in advance


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep doing what you're doing. I added sardines every few days, or tuna.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

congratulations tortoiselady, they are beautiful you must be very proud of mum. This a wonderful forum for help, i have been following your thread for the last few days, dont be afraid to ask for help or advice because there is allways someone here to offer advice, everyone was really helpful when my dog had her litter recently.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well what a night we all had i was shattered dont know about you tortoiselady 

So glad all wet well at the vets :thumbup:


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

im still shattered still watching them 23/7 lol . still cant believe it all . my other dog is coming back wed im going to have to keep him away from scooby and puppys as alfie is just over 5 months old and still wants to jump all over scooby and play


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So pleased for you and Scooby that everything is good.:thumbup::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello there, just popped in to ask how the babies and Scooby are doing today. xxxxxxx


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

scoobys doing great eating loads ,will only go outside to wee for a few seconds and runs back to see if puppys are ok  bit worried about how she will react to alfie my 5 month old puppy coming back on wed nite


----------

